# Rant



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Are we all on a little haitus from dieting and exercise and don't want to talk about it --- -or are we all doing so great we don't need to bother to talk about it??

I need to talk about it!  

My training for the marathon is coming along well.

This past Tuesday I had a rank exam and was promoted again in Karate. Black Belt here I come! 

So - physically I _feel_ pretty good.

But -- the scale wont move. And even though I feel good - I'm not jumping at the chance to put on a swim suit - if you know what I mean! 

My friend Nance (Hummingbird) told me to skip the scale for a few weeks and just concentrate on staying on point (WW) and keeping up with the exercise routine.

But that's hard to do. I still like the number showing me the progress. I haven't been doing measurements so I can only tell that by how my clothes feel.

So my question is:

Should I forget the scale for a while and just keep doing what I'm doing?

Or should I get on the scale and keep trying to figure out why I'm not dropping any (I actually gained 1 pound this past weigh-in)

I'm rambling........but I"m sitting here feeling fat and sorry for myself.

Thanks -- Jill


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Mojill, start MEASURING!

Muscle is heavier than fat cells but takes up less space. As you gain in muscle you are currently holding your weight steady, which means that the fat is disappearing. The scale will NOT! show this, but the measuring tape will!

Put a measuring tape around you weekly instead: it will show your progress where the scale will not!


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Ditto -- measuring tape, or looser clothes are a much more accurate measure of your fitness. And it's fitness we are talking about, not actual weight. Someone like you, who is training for a marathon, is obviously fit, full of muscle, and is going to weigh a lot more than someone with the same measurements who is a couch potato and full of fluffy, light, fat!

Kathleen


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

sometimes we hit plateaus. i would suggest doing something to wake your body back up. reverse your running route so the inclines are at a different point in the workout. or stop every 5 minutes to do pushups or situps or squats, or something like that. or add a weight circuit-it can be done w/5 lb bags of flour if you don't want to spend the $ on dumbells. do the karate and then go for a walk to continue the calorie burn...or walk 20 min before the karate. bike instead of run one day a week. make sure you aren't sneaking in little bites here and there that are sabotaging you.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm right there with ya, Jill! For the first 8 weeks I was running, I gained a pound a week. Thankfully, I lost three of those last week, but I'm still up 5 from when I started. My legs and butt are hard as a rock, but they are HUGE.

One good thing, though, is that my general fitness is much better than before I started running. I can take off sprinting with my dog on the end of the leash to chase a rabbit and I don't get winded. I can race my son to the creek and back and not feel like I'm gonna die by the time I reach the house. I was up on our roof for hours every day last week helping hubby re-roof our house in the hot sun and I had stamina to do it.

BUT...it sure would be nice to be skinny.

P.S. Put on the swimsuit, Jill...our family will be camping this weekend with our skinny friends (she weighs about 95 pounds and he weighs about 140!) and we'll be out on their boat wearing swimsuits for hours every day. If I can do it, you can too!!!!


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone.

I feel better.

Mammabooh I'll be putting a suit at the end of this month (going to delaware shores). 

I shouldn't complain - I will be wearing a smaller size than last year! 

I like the ideas of adding a little variety to my exercise plan. I'll try to work on something in that order.

I'm drinking a lot of grapefruit juice this week. I heard from WW that that works well too.

Thanks for listening to my rant - and sharing your thoughts.

Jill

(p.s. mammabooh -- good job on the running!)


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

you might also re evaluate your eating. are you getting enough fuel, but not too much...kind of a tightrope at times. but, remember, as you lose weight, you will not need to intake as much calories to maintain that weight. if you're eating 2000 calories a day, try to cut back to 1900 and see if that makes a difference. i stopped eating meals and now eat 5 150-200 calorie snacks and 1 5-600 cal meal a day. finally, i'm losing weight. i make sure to eat my big meal before 6pm, most days. and i eat a 150 cal snack about 1/2 hr before bed, and as soon as i wake up. i go to the gym as soon as i wake up, so that first snack is very important to me getting a good solid workout. it's easy to add that variety to the exercise, if you give it enough thought.


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

also some time you take in to few calories and your body hangs on to weight for dear life. try playing with your calories a couple of days..... going up a couple of days then back to your regular amount...
~Cindy~


----------

